# no-alcohol hotel



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The opening ceremony included lining the alcohol bottles up on a bar and breaking them, spilling the alcohol, to announce the beginning of a new tourism approach under the new administration, the agency reported.

Egypt's first no-alcohol hotel opens in Hurghada - News - Aswat Masriya


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Well, other hotels have a no burka policy, so sounds fair.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

It is the former Les Rois hotel.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aykalam said:


> The opening ceremony included lining the alcohol bottles up on a bar and breaking them, spilling the alcohol, to announce the beginning of a new tourism approach under the new administration, the agency reported.
> 
> Egypt's first no-alcohol hotel opens in Hurghada - News - Aswat Masriya


Well no doubt they will now fill it with egyptians who don't drink 


Les Rois as it was formerly known as was never one of the top hotels in Hurghada and think now it will slip even further down the list as far as tourists are concerned.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm told that it's not really a first in Egypt: Porto hotels don't serve alcohol, and the Novotel in Zamalek is alcohol free too.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I'm told that it's not really a first in Egypt: Porto hotels don't serve alcohol, and the Novotel in Zamalek is alcohol free too.




Yes the Novotel is dry..


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I'm told that it's not really a first in Egypt: Porto hotels don't serve alcohol, and the Novotel in Zamalek is alcohol free too.


Also any hotels under 3* it's impossible for them to get a licence to sell alcohol.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Twitter reacts to Egypt?s opening of first alcohol-free hotel in Hurghada - Alarabiya.net English | Front Page


----------

